# Change in Poop



## Chippets (Jun 8, 2013)

Eeeeew, my small flock of hens deposited these in my back yard today. They've always had normal poop. Could they have gotten into something yucky to eat in the backyard? What do you think?


----------



## hennypenny68 (Apr 30, 2013)

If they were free ranging I wouldn't worry to much my chickens poop changes depending on what they eat during the day. I fed them a whole wack of cooked beets one day and there poop was actually red lol


----------



## Bee (Jun 20, 2013)

Here's the link to an invaluable site that pictures different types of poop and if they are normal or not: http://chat.allotment.org/index.php?topic=17568.0


----------



## Chippets (Jun 8, 2013)

I have seen that link and checked it out once before. Problem is, I think most of those "normal" pics look very abnormal! 
These were very dark. Like little splats of tar almost. Yuck!


----------



## Bee (Jun 20, 2013)

They look abnormal to me too!  I've seen cecal poops, sloughed tissue and orange urates, but the rest of that mess looked horrible.


----------



## hennypenny68 (Apr 30, 2013)

They say that if human poop comes out black that it could mean internal bleeding somewhere but not sure if that works for chickens as well. It kinda looks like tar are they showing any other signs as well?


----------



## hennypenny68 (Apr 30, 2013)

I just read as well do u feed barley because it lacks an enzyme that chickens need to be able to digest it and it can cause black tar like pooh.


----------



## Chippets (Jun 8, 2013)

No, no barley. Just the chick starter they've always had and whatever they nibble in the backyard. I have given them broccoli, kale, grapes, bell peppers, corn bread, hard boiled egg and a little bread. I think the day before the black poop it was broccoli and grapes. Oh, and Chicken Crack - that treat with the dried mealworms and scratch. They are all acting fine and are running around the backyard. Really active. I sure hope they are ok!


----------



## Bee (Jun 20, 2013)

I feed barley all the time and it doesn't cause black tar like poop.  Broodies have black poop and it doesn't indicate bleeding either. Some berries, when eaten, will cause a black and softer consistency than normal poop. 

My advice? Stop staring at poop.  It will only make ya crazy with worry about your chickens. Just look at their general appearance, activity and laying to determine health.


----------



## hennypenny68 (Apr 30, 2013)

It sound like they should be ok just keep an eye on them and good luck


----------



## Chippets (Jun 8, 2013)

Bee said:


> I feed barley all the time and it doesn't cause black tar like poop.  Broodies have black poop and it doesn't indicate bleeding either. Some berries, when eaten, will cause a black and softer consistency than normal poop.
> 
> My advice? Stop staring at poop.  It will only make ya crazy with worry about your chickens. Just look at their general appearance, activity and laying to determine health.


Lol! Ok, I'll stop staring at poop!! Looks normal again today anyway.


----------



## Bee (Jun 20, 2013)

That's why we stop staring at it!  Most of the time there is nothing wrong and all those weird poops just make us crazy wondering what is goin' on! 

Just something they ate, no doubt, huh?


----------



## ReTIRED (Mar 28, 2013)

THIS thread is FULL of *CRAP !!!
*( _ignore it _)
-ReTIRED-


----------



## hennypenny68 (Apr 30, 2013)

So r some of the people on here......


----------



## ReTIRED (Mar 28, 2013)

*Ha-Ha !!!
*-ReTIRED-


----------

